
Ask HN: Can a site get banned on HN? - romanstorm
I was wondering if HN can hellban not only a specific user, but also a domain name, so that no submissions from this URL can be done?
======
DanBC
Contact the mods via their email address. The email address is in the
guidelines. The guidelines are linked at the bottom of every page, and I think
they're linked near the comment box for new users.

~~~
romanstorm
thanks! you mean hn@ycombinator.com ?

------
minimaxir
Yes.

~~~
darkroma
Could you please tell in which situations such things happen?

And who should be contacted for unban? Haven't found in the FAQ.

